# Engine oil



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

When reading the owners book I ran across (selecting the right motor oil) and it said to use oil with Dexos mark on the container. Looking at Mobil 1 oil it does not have that mark nor does other oil I have. What are they talking about ?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

This pretty much explains it
http://motoroilbible.com/blog/general-motors-dexos-motor-oil-spec/


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

there are many threads on this topic already, you can search them out. I was looking at walmart the other day and the regular mobil 1 did not have the dexos certification but the extended mobil 1 did. stores may still have older stock on shelves that do not have the dexos label.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I was in an O'Reilly's store on Saturday to get oil and filter for my Mazda and none of the 5W-30 Mobil 1 containers on the shelves had the Dexos1 seal on them. This included quarts and gallons. I guess they aren't moving that much of the product at this store.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Pennzoil Platinum 5W30 and Quaker State Ultimate Durability 5W30 will not have dexos1 labelled containers until the fall (in Canada anyway) but the existing oil is already dexos1 approved. They did not make a formula change to meet the dexos1 spec. 

Burt


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

would AMS Oil be able to be used in our cruzes?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

D29 said:


> would AMS Oil be able to be used in our cruzes?


..._officially_, without the *dexos1™* certification, it shouldn't be used.

..._practically_, it's a question of "risk," ie: _"...will I have a warranty problem while using this oil...and will GM declare the warranty null and void because of this oil..."_

...how much of a risk taker are you?


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

haha not that much of a risk taker with a brand new car


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

sounds like finding oil is going to be a pain in the butt.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Mobil One DEXOS labels.....*



Jim Frye said:


> I was in an O'Reilly's store on Saturday to get oil and filter for my Mazda and none of the 5W-30 Mobil 1 containers on the shelves had the Dexos1 seal on them. This included quarts and gallons. I guess they aren't moving that much of the product at this store.


Last week I noticed (at Walmart) the Mobil One containers (Qts. & 5 Qt. jugs) are now sporting the new DEXOS1 icon. They *finally* used up all those "old" labels.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> sounds like finding oil is going to be a pain in the butt.


Why?? They sell PP, QS Ultimate Durability, and Mobil 1 everywhere....

Burt


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

i took the easy route with this. i just went to the dealer and picked up the GM Dexos oil from them along with a filter. The oil was less expensive compared to the parts stores and i know i have the right stuff. if you have a buddy in a parts dept at a dealer, you can actually save some money. i paid a $1 less per qt, compared to what O'reilly and Autozone had.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...many automotive businesses treat *oil* like *milk* at the grocery store, ie: the _older_ stock must be sold *first* before the _newer_ stock will be put onto the shelves.

...the more they have on-the-shelves, the longer it takes for newer stuff to get rotated up front for sales.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

jlouie said:


> i took the easy route with this. i just went to the dealer and picked up the GM Dexos oil from them along with a filter. The oil was less expensive compared to the parts stores and i know i have the right stuff. if you have a buddy in a parts dept at a dealer, you can actually save some money. i paid a $1 less per qt, compared to what O'reilly and Autozone had.


How much cheaper? I bought the QS Ultimate from Walmart for $19 for a 5 qt container.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> How much cheaper? I bought the QS Ultimate from Walmart for $19 for a 5 qt container.


The dealer is probably selling the dexos1 certified *semi*-synthetic.... 

Burt


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> How much cheaper? I bought the QS Ultimate from Walmart for $19 for a 5 qt container.


$3.55 per qt, vs $4.99 at the retail stores around here.
Burt, does it matter which they sell? As long as it is the recommended I wouldn't think it mattered.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jlouie said:


> Burt, does it matter which they sell? As long as it is the recommended I wouldn't think it mattered.


I guess if it meets the Dexos 1 standard, it does not matter. However, I would prefer to use a full synthetic in the engine vs. a synthetic blend.


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmmm wonder if Royal Purple is certified?


----------



## chuck88iroc (May 1, 2011)

MetallicBlackCRZ said:


> Hmmm wonder if Royal Purple is certified?


Here is a link to GM's site where they list licensed products. Although Royal Purple is not listed I have recently seen some bottles with the Dexos 1 label on them.

GM dexos Licensed Products

Chuck


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

chuck88iroc said:


> Here is a link to GM's site where they list licensed products. Although Royal Purple is not listed I have recently seen some bottles with the Dexos 1 label on them.
> 
> GM dexos Licensed Products
> 
> Chuck


And I suppose I must apologize to the person I teased for typing "Mobile 1" instead of "Mobil 1" in another thread, because the list linked above does indeed include "Mobile 1 Extended Performance 5W-30".


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

D29 said:


> would AMS Oil be able to be used in our cruzes?


yes they have updated their oils to be dexos certified. 

I will be using their signature series 5w-30 when it comes times along with wix filter.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

D29 said:


> would AMS Oil be able to be used in our cruzes?


Yes Amsoil is dexos1 certified. I've used Amsoil products for years in every motor driven vehicle I've owned. My Cruze's first (and all from now on) oil change was with Amsoil OE synthetic 5W30 and a wix filter. GM would have to honor your warranty should you have an issue if you're using Amsoil.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i run syntech full synthetic oil in my '08 astra and will use the same in my cruze lt. both cars have the 1.8l engine.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ..._officially_, without the *dexos1™* certification, it shouldn't be used.
> 
> ..._practically_, it's a question of "risk," ie: _"...will I have a warranty problem while using this oil...and will GM declare the warranty null and void because of this oil..."_
> 
> ...how much of a risk taker are you?


SO this weekend I tried to go get the oil filter for my Eco. No luck without ordering it. SO dealership will do my first change.

However, looking at the manual it does say "or equivalent oil" and does not say the warranty would be voided.

Researching it, I founf the FTC gave a warning, siting the warranty act. While not saying anything specific, it was geared to the original claim made by GM that non dexos would void the warranty.

I wanted to use Castro Edge Titanium, as they also warranty the engine for 500,000 miles if always used. Its not Dexos, but it never will be. However it does exceed the dexos specifications. All you apparently need to use is oil that is dexos or meets/exceeds the specification.


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

have anyone noticed the oil monitoring system is actually BS, I have done two oil changes, at around 6000KM's. The monitor was saying I have 52% life when i Did the first oil change. hmmmm...the oil was black. I changed the oil with Mobil 1 new engine formula. When the oil life was 15% left I checked the oil again, and it was dark black.. so i changed the oil again. From my understanding oil monitoring system is not giving true info. anybody else had this issue????


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I wanted to use Castro Edge Titanium, as they also warranty the engine for 500,000 miles if always used.


If you are to use the C.E., try to get the gold stuff (non titanium). The new formula isn't as good. Check up on bitog - http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

oshia86 said:


> If you are to use the C.E., try to get the gold stuff (non titanium). The new formula isn't as good. Check up on bitog - Bob Is The Oil Guy - Forums powered by UBB.threads™


The new stuff is the only "Dexos" equivilent formula. The old stuff did not match the spec according to Castro. The only reason its not Dexos is Castro is refusing to pay GM for licensing.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Eh, the old stuff is still better overall. I don't see why GM would have an issue with it.

I wish German Castrol was Dexos approved. I used that stuff in the GTO and G8.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't mean to necro-post here, but:



apsb21 said:


> have anyone noticed the oil monitoring system is actually BS, I have done two oil changes, at around 6000KM's. The monitor was saying I have 52% life when i Did the first oil change. hmmmm...the oil was black. I changed the oil with Mobil 1 new engine formula. When the oil life was 15% left I checked the oil again, and it was dark black.. so i changed the oil again. From my understanding oil monitoring system is not giving true info. anybody else had this issue????


1. It's not an "issue" with the vehicle, but an "issue" of understanding.

2. The color of your oil has very, very little to do with how "used up" it is... The black color is carbon from cylinder blowby (mostly), and doesn't really do bad things to your engine. What really matters is how much of the additive package is still working to neutralize the acids that are formed as a byproduct of combustion. This is what the OLM is basically telling you.

3. The OLM doesn't actually measure or test the oil. The OLM counts engine revolutions and weights them based on how cold or hot the engine is, and the engine load, and basically turns that information into a VERY educated guess... I've seen a lot of UOA done on "by the OLM" oil changes, and I've never seen one that had gone too far...



oshia86 said:


> Eh, the old stuff is still better overall. I don't see why GM would have an issue with it.
> .


The issue is emissions equiptment, and emissions in general... The older oils had sulfer and something else I can't remember in them that acted as wear inhibitors (mechanical "cushion"), but these things aren't liked in the catalyst or the exhaust air, so the oil companies took them out of the oil to satisfy the manufacturers and the EPA... We get to live with more expensive oils that don't protect as well, for it...

Mike


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Not to steal the thread, but what is the best 5W-30 synthetic blend oil? Per advice on this frum, my first oil change will be synthetic oil, subsequent changes will be full synthetic. and is the whole dexos1 thing really important?


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

> bartonmd
> 2. The color of your oil has very, very little to do with how "used up" it is... The black color is carbon from cylinder blowby (mostly), and doesn't really do bad things to your engine. What really matters is how much of the additive package is still working to neutralize the acids that are formed as a byproduct of combustion. This is what the OLM is basically telling you.


I somewhat agree with this, but then why there is color to the oil, they can make it clear. If you notice CASTROL is red and quaker state is bit yellow same as mobil 1. IF color is not important then what is. How as a common man or mechanic at the shop will determine the oil life? 
As you mentioned Carbon coming of the engine blowby, but what percentage of carbon is Ok with oil still in use??


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

The only objective way to determine the condition of the oil is to use oil analysis. It's like having you blood tested. Oil analysis will tell you if the oil is suitable for continued use. the test covers a range of variables. First--physical properties. 
Are there contaminants in the oil--fuel,water, antifreeze, soot(carbon)(and yes above 2% by volume of carbon by volume is considered too much)? Is the viscosity still in range?
Second-- chemical properties--is the chemistry of the oil still ok. ie is the oil too oxidized, too nitrated, is the TBN,(total base number) still sufficient. (this is the additive that fights acidity in the oil
Third--spectographic analysis of wear metals in the oil--levels of iron, copper ,lead and other metals and minerals that let you know the amount of wear and in what part of the engine.
also if you have your oil tested periodically the oil analysis company will graph the variables, which gives you more valuable information about the changing condition of your engine.

one way to learn a lot more about oil analysis is to go to amsoil.com and search oil analysis and purchase their oil analysis brochure for $2?


----------

